# CUSTOM CLASSIC CARSHOW.......



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ONCE AGAIN HERE TO POST IT UP FOR THE HOMIES OF OSP PROMOTIONS,HERES A TEASER FLYER......








I'LL TRY TO GET THE PRE REG ASAP AND POST IT UP,EVERYONE WELCOME,THIS ONES NOT TO BE MISSED!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted on our site


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THERE WILL ALSO BE A SHOW IN BELL GARDENS THAT DAY AT VETERANS PARK. TRUE MEMORIES (MEMBERS FORMERLY OF OLD MEMORIES LOS ANGELES) WILL BE HAVING THERE ANNUAL CARNIVAL, CONCERT AND CAR SHOW. FOR MORE INFO CALL GATO @ (323) 491 3404.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :dunno: .................TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt..............DIP'N CAR CLUB IS NOT ENVOLVED IN NONE OF THE SHOWS JOE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TEMPTATIONS THROWS THIS ONE EVERY YEAR ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GUEST HOST:








THROWN BY:








:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WELL DIP'N GET INVOLVED IN BELL GARDENS


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 2 2008, 10:37 AM~10997715
> *TEMPTATIONS THROWS THIS ONE EVERY YEAR ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's right and it will be a real lowriders show......... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 2 2008, 04:10 PM~11000079
> *WELL DIP'N GET INVOLVED IN BELL GARDENS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: HERE IT GOES,BTW,THIER WILL BE A HOPP AT EVENT








:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO I PRESUME ITS PRETTY MUCH SAFE TO SAY HIGH END HYDR WILL SPONSER THE HOP








DUE TO THE FACT THAT ON THE SEGERSTORM SHO,THIER WERE OTHER EVENTS HAPPENIN THAT DAY,THEY STILL HAD A PRETTY GOOD HOPP OFF,PICS BY LOWRR AND BIG MIKE........
































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

(BADASS PICS BY BIG MIKE) :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 4 2008, 07:12 AM~11011829
> *DUE TO THE FACT THAT ON THE SEGERSTORM SHO,THIER WERE OTHER EVENTS HAPPENIN THAT DAY,THEY STILL HAD A PRETTY GOOD HOPP OFF,PICS BY LOWRR AND BIG MIKE........
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

gotta get that vip pass so i can take pics like lowrr :biggrin: 
instead of being behind the fence :uh:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

For orange county


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 5 2008, 01:57 PM~11018257
> *gotta get that vip pass so i can take pics like lowrr :biggrin:
> instead of being behind the fence  :uh:
> *


YES,THE ONES THE LOWRR TOOK WERE CLEEN,BUT THE ONES YOU TOOK OF THEM ACTUALY HOPPIN ARE REALLY BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 4 2008, 09:12 AM~11011829
> *SO I PRESUME ITS PRETTY MUCH SAFE TO SAY HIGH END HYDR WILL SPONSER THE HOP
> 
> 
> ...


thats right !!!!!! so calling all hoppers from OC , ie , la, and sd


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT FOR SANTA ANA HIGH


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 6 2008, 07:39 PM~11025261
> *TTMFT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 5 2008, 03:57 PM~11018257
> *gotta get that vip pass so i can take pics like lowrr :biggrin:
> instead of being behind the fence  :uh:
> *


JUSS SAY DA MAGIC WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jul 8 2008, 01:38 PM~11039459
> *JUSS SAY DA MAGIC WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT 4 DA SANTA ANA HIGH SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT AN AIR BAG CATAGORY JUSS ADDED !!!!! SO THOSE WHO CLAIM "KING OF DA STREETS" BETA SHO UP :0


----------



## Mr. J76 (Dec 6, 2005)

Someone else is throwing a show at century high on that same day is everyone aware of that?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yessad: ,ONLY DIFFERERENCE,THIS ONES WELL KNOW AND THROWN AT THE SAME TIME EVRY YR,PLUS THIS YR WILL ALSO THROW A HOPPOFF......
























ALSO WILL BE SHOWING THE BADDEST LOLOS AROUND....
















































PICS COUTERSY OF PAST OSP SHOWS/TOYDRIVES
:thumbsup:


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

send all the suv's to century high. keep the true lowriders at santa ana high let them know.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Jul 9 2008, 07:18 PM~11051145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 9 2008, 07:18 PM~11051145
> *:yessad: ,ONLY DIFFERERENCE,THIS ONES WELL KNOW AND THROWN AT THE SAME TIME EVRY YR,PLUS THIS YR WILL ALSO THROW A HOPPOFF......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP ELI,HOW MANY CHAPTERS OF GOODTIMES YOU GONNA BRING?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

anybody know the catagories for bikes ??


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: 









WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: HELL YEA,HOPPIN FOR SUM FERIA AND "STREET CREDENTIALS",SO ALL THE "BEEF" CAN BE SETTLED BETTWEEN ALL :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

uffin: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11127135
> *TTMFT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP JR :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11123852
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 19 2008, 06:08 PM~11129138
> *WHAT UP JR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11123852
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sunday it is..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMPING IT ONE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TAKING IT TO THE TOP 4 THEE O.C GENTE :thumbsup:


----------



## weekendtoys (Jul 18, 2007)

Should be a good show once again at Santa Ana High School. Off The Street Promotions








Entry Form:








-Johnny G
Weekendtoys.com and Offthestreetpromotions.org


----------



## weekendtoys (Jul 18, 2007)

See Photos from 2007 Santa Ana High School Car Show:
Click to See Photos


----------



## weekendtoys (Jul 18, 2007)

Your Orange County Car Show Promoters


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weekendtoys_@Jul 22 2008, 10:38 PM~11156153
> *Should be a good show once again at Santa Ana High School. Off The Street Promotions
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA.....








THE SHOW + SUM BADASS HOPPIN ACTION,ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Much luck to you guys. I'm really sorry it played out this way..



Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## weekendtoys (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey whats the prize for 1st place radical in the hop;;big AL said it>???? let me no;;thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 24 2008, 04:23 PM~11170603
> *hey whats the prize for 1st place radical in the hop;;big AL  said it>???? let me no;;thanks
> *


$300


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

whats the prize for single pump & air bags ?

see you there!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Jul 24 2008, 06:28 PM~11171506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$300 EACH SINGLE,DOUBLE AND RADICAL . AIR BAGS STILL PENDING


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on oru website

OG Old Memories Website


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 25 2008, 04:40 AM~11175738
> *posted on oru website
> 
> OG Old Memories Website
> *


cool


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :rant:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## blackhawk17 (Jun 2, 2008)

wow sexy time


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TAKING IT TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

HERES SOME OF THA WORK HIGH END HYDRAULICS DOES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

HERES A 2MORE :biggrin: 
MONTE
















AND A BOMB THEY DID 2


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BY THE WAY THAT THESE TOPICS ARE GOING BOUT THE HOP,IT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE 1 HELLOVA HOPP :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD LOOK N OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

*what would you guys like to see at the hop to make it badass?


Im hoping we have a better hop than the last one, maybe wheels flying out,fires or something like that what do think? 




:loco:*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11220283
> *what would you guys like to see at the hop to make it badass?
> Im hoping we have a better hop than the last one, maybe wheels flying out,fires or something like that what do think?
> :loco:
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:16 PM~11220283
> *what would you guys like to see at the hop to make it badass?
> Im hoping we have a better hop than the last one, maybe wheels flying out,fires or something like that what do think?
> :loco:
> *


*
PUT THE RULES THAT WERE PUT AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHO,AS STATED ON THE OTHER TOPIC OF "WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS" BY AN UCE MEMBER,THAT'LL BE BADASS,O.G STATUS *


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

I read em if we do that we'll have only half the hooper. fuck it no rules anything goes, In its class thouth


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW BOUT IF IT GETS STUCK ,ITS DISQUALIFIED?.......... :dunno:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 31 2008, 06:49 PM~11228492
> *HOW BOUT IF IT GETS STUCK ,ITS DISQUALIFIED?.......... :dunno:
> *


THAS A 4 SURE THING NO GETTIN STUCK


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: AVER QUEN VIENE,SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE,HOW BOUT THEE ALLSTARS OR THE DREAM TEAM,CALLIN OUT ALL MAJOR PLAYERS TO THE HOPP,STAY READY AND GET SUM FERIA AT THE SAME TIME,QUE NO?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMPIN THIS MOFO TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS SEE WHO'LL STEP UP TO THE PLATE TO CLAIM THE INFAMOUS TITLE OF "KING OF THE STREETS"........... :rant: .....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

2 more weeks


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND COUNT'N :biggrin:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

how tall is the ruler going to be at the hop :biggrin: :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

> how tall is the ruler going to be at the hop :biggrin: :0
> 
> 
> dont worry U wont pass it? with what :dunno: :uh:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> > how tall is the ruler going to be at the hop :biggrin: :0
> > dont worry U wont pass it? with what :dunno: :uh:
> 
> 
> your right i wont pass it but my truck will :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 
sounds like the hop is going to be good!


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

uuuu :

twak
:




the ruler has 98


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:26 PM~11270832
> *uuuu :
> 
> twak
> ...


THATS 98 " BUT WE'RE GOING 2 ADD SOME MO INCHS  1ST 15 HOPPERS HOP SHOP BUY EM BREAKFAST RITE MIKEY :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11271546
> *THATS 98 " BUT WE'RE GOING 2 ADD SOME MO INCHS                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              1ST 15 HOPPERS HOP SHOP BUY EM BREAKFAST  RITE MIKEY  :thumbsup:
> *


breakfast jacks 4 the first 15 hoppers :0 :biggrin:  
not chippers :0


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

You coming down to reclaim your thrown mikey or what?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

don't count the ELCO OUT YET;;STIL







L WORKING ON IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP SHOP PUTTING IT DOWN;;;;


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 6 2008, 12:00 AM~11271707
> *breakfast jacks 4 the first 15 hoppers  :0  :biggrin:
> not chippers :0
> *


SOUNDS GOOD 2 ME :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Aug 6 2008, 12:00 AM~11271707
> *breakfast jacks 4 the first 15 hoppers  :0  :biggrin:
> not chippers :0
> *


TWINKEE GONA B HUNGRY THEN .... :roflmao:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U won't give ur dog a jack ur fucked up. all the things he did 4 U


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:03 PM~11280144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U won't give ur dog a jack ur fucked up. all the things he did 4 U
> *


UR ASKING MIKEY RITE


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 6 2008, 09:16 PM~11280236
> *UR ASKING MIKEY RITE
> *


 :nono: U


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 10:26 PM~11280317
> *:nono: U
> *


 :roflmao: WRONG ANWSER . UR BOY WHO HIRED HIM DOOOOPPPPPPPPPPEEEEE


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

not wasting my time talking about him. anyways who thinks they're taking the 300
home?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 6 2008, 12:34 PM~11275807
> *HOP  SHOP  PUTTING IT  DOWN;;;;
> *


BIG AL SAID IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Next sunday :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

START CHARGING THOSE BATTERIES , TEST THE GEARS , AND SACO S MOTORS N GET READY 2 HOP . OH YEAH IF U NEED ANYTHING B 4 THE SHO HIT US UP HIGH END HYDROS HYDRAULIC PARTS THAT IS :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tw1nky (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11280098
> *TWINKEE  GONA  B HUNGRY THEN .... :roflmao:
> *


keep running your mouth little bitch. i guess you want me to fuck you up again......."FUCK HIGHEND" :twak:


----------



## tw1nky (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 08:35 PM~11280399
> *not wasting my time talking about him. anyways who thinks they're taking the 300
> home?
> *


you to wanna be running your mouth, want me to go pay you a visit again? :buttkick: :nosad:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tw1nky_@Aug 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11321401
> *keep running your mouth little bitch. i guess you want me to fuck you up again......."FUCK HIGHEND"  :twak:
> *





> _Originally posted by tw1nky_@Aug 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11321425
> *you to wanna be running your mouth, want me to go pay you a visit again?  :buttkick:  :nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tw1nky_@Aug 11 2008, 11:56 PM~11321401
> *keep running your mouth little bitch. i guess you want me to fuck you up again......."FUCK HIGHEND"  :twak:
> *


Bring it. U aint nut n but a bitch. U know where I'm at come c me any time I aint hard 2 find. Bitch !!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 12 2008, 09:14 AM~11323932
> *Bring it. U aint nut n but a bitch. U know where I'm at come c me any time I aint hard 2 find.  Bitch !!!!!!
> *


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 12 2008, 11:43 AM~11324181
> *
> *


lol


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 12 2008, 09:49 AM~11324246
> *lol
> *


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

What R U going to do on this visit cause the last time you came you bought cups the time before that you wanted us to test your batts. before that you wanted the code for the trunk paint, before that came to try barrowing some batts. before that you picked up a muffler, o yea you also called to see if I could do your hardlines so what do you need this time dont make it sound like if your going to fuck someone up


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow that sounds wild! I cant wait to see this show. :yes: TTMFT!!! :biggrin: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:40 PM~11326180
> *What R U going to do on this visit cause the last time you came you bought cups the time before that you wanted us to test your batts. before that you wanted the code for the trunk paint, before that came to try barrowing some batts. before that you picked up a muffler,  o yea you also called to see if I could do your hardlines so what do you need this time dont make it sound like if your going to fuck someone up
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:40 PM~11326180
> *What R U going to do on this visit cause the last time you came you bought cups the time before that you wanted us to test your batts. before that you wanted the code for the trunk paint, before that came to try barrowing some batts. before that you picked up a muffler,  o yea you also called to see if I could do your hardlines so what do you need this time dont make it sound like if your going to fuck someone up
> *


LOOKS LIKE SNOOP GOT THIS ROUND


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 12 2008, 03:39 PM~11326625
> *LOOKS LIKE SNOOP GOT THIS ROUND
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:40 PM~11326180
> *What R U going to do on this visit cause the last time you came you bought cups the time before that you wanted us to test your batts. before that you wanted the code for the trunk paint, before that came to try barrowing some batts. before that you picked up a muffler,  o yea you also called to see if I could do your hardlines so what do you need this time dont make it sound like if your going to fuck someone up
> *


can i borrow a setup & car to put it in?
:dunno: jr can i borrow some rims :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 12 2008, 02:48 PM~11326675
> *can i borrow a setup & car to put it in?
> :dunno: jr can i borrow some rims :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AIGHT ,BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE CARSHO N HOP,COUPLE OF DAYS MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## gunsNroses (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 5 2008, 09:05 PM~11270610
> *:0  :0  :0
> sounds like the hop is going to be good!
> 
> ...


HOP SHOP WHAT MAKES U THINK U CAN PASS 98 IF U CANT PASS 85 BE READY W/ MY BURGERS IM TAKING EM ALL FAT BOY


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

i said no chippers fool...NO CHIPPERS!!!!! :0 whoever you are.....


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:40 PM~11326180
> *What R U going to do on this visit cause the last time you came you bought cups the time before that you wanted us to test your batts. before that you wanted the code for the trunk paint, before that came to try barrowing some batts. before that you picked up a muffler,  o yea you also called to see if I could do your hardlines so what do you need this time dont make it sound like if your going to fuck someone up
> *


LADIES LADIES TAKE IT EASY...REMEMBER WHERE U CAME FROM...


----------



## tw1nky (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:40 PM~11326180
> *What R U going to do on this visit cause the last time you came you bought cups the time before that you wanted us to test your batts. before that you wanted the code for the trunk paint, before that came to try barrowing some batts. before that you picked up a muffler,  o yea you also called to see if I could do your hardlines so what do you need this time dont make it sound like if your going to fuck someone up
> *


IM NOT THE ONE THAT BROUGHT UP STUPID SHIT LIKE THAT...YOU GUYS BROUGHT IT UP...I DIDNT ASK YOU GUYS TO BORROW BATTERIES...YOU GUYS ASKED ME TO BORROW BATTERIES OUT OF MY CAR TO TRY OUT OUR OLD CAR THAT WE ALL BUILT...AND JUST CAUSE YOU HAVE IT NOW TRYING TO DO SOMETHING WITH IT...KEEP TRYING CAUSE IM STILL ON THE SAME TEAM  ...

PS 
I GOT SOME BATTERIES FOR SALE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow is that what u came up with. 1st off team hop shop has cars that hop, and go to shows and win them. Urs looks pretty in ur driveway. 2nd I'm still down with mikey and he knows that juss like everybody else we're all dogs not mutts that bite the hand that feeds them 3rd u know what I'm done with this aint gona go on n on he said she said bullshit. See all ya at the show. P s fuck u waterpistols n daisy


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gunsNroses_@Aug 12 2008, 09:02 PM~11330224
> *HOP SHOP WHAT MAKES U THINK U CAN PASS 98 IF U CANT PASS 85 BE READY W/ MY BURGERS IM TAKING EM ALL FAT BOY
> *


COME ON FOO YOU NEED TO HAVE A CAR BE FOR YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH LIKE SAID PULL UP


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COUPLE OF DAYS MORE


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 13 2008, 06:26 PM~11336816
> *COUPLE OF DAYS MORE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11335976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey al u coming threw


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

SEND THIS ONE TTMFT!!!!! BUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the homies


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT once again because theres about three more days


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N GOT PLANS 2 BE THERE;;;ELCO;;


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

dont let it get stuck


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11345163
> *dont let it get stuck
> *


Thats right lets kick this back up on top! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHATS THE INFO ON THE HOP??.....CATEGORIES???RULES??


THANX IN ADVANCE...............


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

hop rules


any lock up under 35" with tr.arms in stock pos.=street category


no getting stuck

shocks optional


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 14 2008, 07:53 PM~11347557
> *hop rules
> any lock up under 35" with tr.arms in stock pos.=street category
> no getting stuck
> ...


ANY LIMIT ON BATTERIES OR U JUST GOING BY LOCK UP??


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11347634
> *ANY LIMIT ON BATTERIES OR U JUST GOING BY LOCK UP??
> *


10batteries 4 single str 12 double str


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 14 2008, 08:10 PM~11347746
> *10batteries 4 single str  12 double str
> *


   

AND PRIZE??.......TROPHY ?? $$$$ ????


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

no limit on batteries, 

this aint lowriber mag. we do it the streets way we want action 

after the hop its nose to nose some people wanna handle buisness air vs. oil


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 09:12 PM~11347773
> *
> 
> AND PRIZE??.......TROPHY ??  $$$$ ????
> *


$ 300 .00 and a plaq o yeah if u show up earliy get a brkfast jack from mikey" hop shop " :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11347845
> *$ 300 .00 and a plaq                o yeah if u show up earliy get a brkfast jack from mikey" hop shop " :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U SURE HE WONT EAT IT ?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

thats why we said early he wakes up late


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 14 2008, 09:25 PM~11347917
> *thats why we said early he wakes up late
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN THATS SO WRONG


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 14 2008, 07:13 PM~11347784
> *no limit on batteries,
> 
> this aint lowriber mag. we do it the streets way we want action
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 18 2008, 06:14 PM~11123783
> *:thumbsup: HELL YEA,HOPPIN FOR SUM FERIA AND "STREET CREDENTIALS",SO ALL THE "BEEF" CAN BE SETTLED BETTWEEN ALL  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11348238
> *:0  :0  :0  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 6 2008, 09:35 PM~11280399
> *not wasting my time talking about him. anyways who thinks they're taking the 300
> home?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:0 CAN WE SAY THAT THE DREAM TEAM'S GONNA MAKE AN APPERANCE?IF SO,ITZ GONA B ON WITH ALL MAJOR PLAYERS IN THE RING,GOING FOR THE FAMOUS "KING OF THE STREETS"(OF SANTA ANA,THAT IS) :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

hno: hno: 
damn i cant wait till sunday! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 08:59 PM~11348284
> *:wave:
> *


wut up's homie...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 14 2008, 09:02 PM~11348322
> *:0 CAN WE SAY THAT THE DREAM TEAM'S GONNA MAKE AN APPERANCE?IF SO,ITZ GONA B ON WITH ALL MAJOR PLAYERS IN THE RING,GOING FOR THE FAMOUS "KING OF THE STREETS"(OF SANTA ANA,THAT IS) :thumbsup:
> *


DREAM TEAM..KING'S OF THIS SHIT..COAST TO COAST


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 








AND ITS 5 DOLLAS TO GET IN TOO FOR GENERAL ADMISSION :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 14 2008, 10:06 PM~11348355
> *hno:  hno:
> damn i cant wait till sunday!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE ROLL IN TIME IS, AND WHAT THE CATEGORIES ARE, AND WHATS TIME DO YOU HAVE TO ARRIVE TO ENTER THE HOP? NEED TO KNOW ASAP


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11348940
> *CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE ROLL IN TIME IS, AND WHAT THE CATEGORIES ARE, AND WHATS TIME DO YOU HAVE TO ARRIVE TO ENTER THE HOP? NEED TO KNOW ASAP
> *


Pretty much swing what u bring , single , double and radical. Any time b4 9:30 am 4 a good spot lots of shade


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11349064
> *Pretty much swing what u bring , single , double and radical. Any time b4 9:30 am 4 a good spot lots of shade
> *


dam jimmy it looks like its going to be a good one :0


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

thats what we want

ttt this bitch


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 13 2008, 03:37 PM~11335976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ALWAYS SEE THIS ELCO POSTED BUT NEVER SEEN IT HOP???????

WILL BIG AL HIT HIS OWN SWITCH OR WHAT........ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

i know theres more than a few hoppers around here. hope to see em all on sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

damn i might just say f*** century and just go to s.a show. shits going down...


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 15 2008, 09:37 AM~11351720
> *i know theres more than a few hoppers around here. hope to see em all on sunday :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I NO WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Aug 15 2008, 09:51 AM~11351817
> *damn i might just say f*** century and just go to s.a show. shits going down...
> *


:yes: you dont wanna miss it homie


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 15 2008, 10:07 AM~11351928
> *:yes: you dont wanna miss it homie
> *


SO IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME BAD ASS PIX FROM BIG MIKE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 15 2008, 10:12 AM~11351960
> *SO IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME BAD ASS PIX FROM BIG MIKE
> *


 :biggrin: and video for sure!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11351969
> *:biggrin:  and video for sure!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

DAM I'M GONNA HAVE TO GET THERE EARLY TO GET A GOOD SPOT .


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 15 2008, 11:12 AM~11351960
> *SO IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME BAD ASS PIX FROM BIG MIKE
> *


SAY THAT AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Aug 15 2008, 10:32 AM~11351686
> *I ALWAYS SEE THIS ELCO POSTED BUT NEVER SEEN IT HOP???????
> 
> WILL BIG AL HIT HIS OWN SWITCH OR WHAT........ :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

SUP HOMIE!...........


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of hoppers are going to be there! This will be crackin! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOWCARS, NOT THE HOP  CAN SOME ONE POST


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 15 2008, 10:31 PM~11356828
> *WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOWCARS, NOT THE HOP  CAN SOME ONE POST
> *


x2.....and how much to show n hop the same vehicle............ :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11347784
> *no limit on batteries,
> 
> this aint lowriber mag. we do it the streets way we want action
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any rules 4 the hop


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPT. 7TH
WIENERSCHNITZELS
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CA. 90713
ROLL IN 7AM
MORE INFO: RUBEN PRES. SOLITOS CC 562 964 5727


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 16 2008, 07:23 AM~11358121
> *any  rules  4  the  hop
> *


no chippin :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 16 2008, 08:23 AM~11358121
> *any  rules  4  the  hop
> *


n no gettin stuck


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2008, 10:43 PM~11356917
> *x2.....and how much to show n hop the same vehicle............ :0
> *


$50 and u need 2 park near tha hop area 4 safty reasons


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 15 2008, 10:31 PM~11356828
> *WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOWCARS, NOT THE HOP  CAN SOME ONE POST
> *


60s 70s 80s 90s street, mild, n full show


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

man for a while I thought this was the same show as the century high school...i am so confused :uh:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 16 2008, 06:04 PM~11361134
> *man for a while I thought this was the same show as the century high school...i am so confused :uh:
> *


nope 2 show this 1 is gona b better theres a hop wats a show wit no hop


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 16 2008, 07:23 AM~11358121
> *any  rules  4  the  hop
> *


 :scrutinize: Y?? R U TAKING ONE??? :0


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

see you there raza in the morning bien crudos.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

wat up bigmike


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Aug 16 2008, 11:03 PM~11363154
> *wat up bigmike
> *


:0 :0 
wat up :biggrin:

got the batteries charged up and ready to go :yes: see you tomorrow homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

good show after hop was good so who got pics


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

This was the show to be at. . . .good turnout, nice day, car hop & GoodTimes :biggrin: 
Big ups to Mufasa for taking 1st place single pump


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 17 2008, 09:23 PM~11368633
> *This was the show to be at. . . .good turnout, nice day, car hop & GoodTimes :biggrin:
> Big ups to Mufasa for taking 1st place single pump
> *


 :0 :0 THANK U.........................AND THANX FOR THE WATER........WE WERE DYING OUT THERE............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Aug 17 2008, 06:45 PM~11367645
> *good show after hop was good  so who got pics
> *


i got some...video too....but fuck the pictures for now...i'm about to upload the video of the hop :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

wow what a great show! I enjoyed the hop but still cant hear after like what 3 bags blew up.. OUCH! but all in all It was a great show of what air can do, and of course what oil has been doing. GREAT SHOW! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

are the pics coming up? :dunno:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

something funny i heard when i went to the porta potty. some guys were out side saying " those are the guys talking shit on lay it low." & then i hear some girl say " whats lay it low" then the guy said "lay it low .com" lol . i thought to my self "damn there is so much chisme on here" :roflmao: :roflmao: and its not the hynas :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11369527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any bike pics?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Aug 17 2008, 10:19 PM~11369552
> *Any bike pics?
> *


i think i only got SANTANA B.C. bikes...i'll post those later


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

wat up to the Goodtimers I met at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 12:24 AM~11369864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

so who won the hop


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2008, 11:52 PM~11369720
> *wat up to the Goodtimers I met at the show :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG MIKE NICE MEETING YO HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Aug 18 2008, 09:08 AM~11371242
> *so who won the hop
> *


Mufasa won single pump :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP MIKE IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Aug 18 2008, 09:08 AM~11371242
> *so who won the hop
> *


MAD HOPPER TOOK FIRST $150.00 
IN THE STREET AIR BAG HOP WITH THE REGAL
1ST AGAIN IN THE AIR BAG RADICAL $150.00 HITTING 80 INCHES


EVEN THOUGH IT WAS ALL OVER THE INTERNET AND FLYERS THEY DIDN'T DO IT,
YOU GET "STUCK" AUTOMATIC DISCUALIFIED 
NOLPE IT DIDN'T HAPPEN WHY?


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 16 2008, 09:20 AM~11358468
> *n no gettin stuck
> *



NO WHAT
NO GETTING STUCK

AND HE STILL TOOK A PLAQUE AND HALF OF THE MONEY
DOES NOT SOUND FAIR
BUT I STILL DID THE DAMN THING 
BABYPHAT ON THE BUMPER 

READY FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11374275
> *MAD HOPPER TOOK FIRST $150.00
> IN THE STREET AIR BAG HOP WITH THE REGAL
> 1ST AGAIN IN THE AIR BAG RADICAL $150.00 HITTING 80 INCHES
> ...


MAN O MAN !!!! WHAT A SHOW THANKS TOO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP 2 COMPETE IN DA HOP . A FEW LIL ERRORS BUT B SIDES THAT GOOD HOP  NEXT SHOW WE'LL LAY OUT THE RULES OF THE HOP HYDROS AND AIR !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 02:01 PM~11374330
> *NO WHAT
> NO GETTING STUCK
> 
> ...


U SAID YOUR SELF AIR BAGS HAVE NO RULES
ISN'T NOT GETING STUCK A RULE 
SO STOP CRYING
ANY WAY STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH THAT YOUR THE KING OF OC CUZ YOU AREN'T SHIT 
YOU WANTED SOME OF THE MALIBU AND IT WAS THERE FOR YOUR ASS 
WE DONT BACK DOWN FROM ANY ONE


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 03:01 PM~11374330
> *NO WHAT
> NO GETTING STUCK
> 
> ...


WELL NEXT TIME I WONT GIVE U NO MONEY


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

moving in 








post more later


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Aug 18 2008, 03:11 PM~11374429
> *MAN O MAN !!!!  WHAT A SHOW THANKS TOO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP 2 COMPETE IN DA HOP . A FEW LIL ERRORS BUT B SIDES THAT GOOD HOP   NEXT SHOW WE'LL LAY OUT THE RULES OF THE HOP  HYDROS AND AIR !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wheres my trunk molding :biggrin: haha


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11374275
> *MAD HOPPER TOOK FIRST $150.00
> IN THE STREET AIR BAG HOP WITH THE REGAL
> 1ST AGAIN IN THE AIR BAG RADICAL $150.00 HITTING 80 INCHES
> ...


I THOUGHT BLUE DEMON TRUCK WON THE AIR BAG ?OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS N SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL THREW A GREAT SHOW HOP CONTEST FULL CAR SHOW LOTS TO SEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 18 2008, 04:32 PM~11375154
> *I THOUGHT BLUE DEMON TRUCK WON THE AIR BAG ?OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS N SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL THREW A GREAT SHOW HOP CONTEST FULL CAR SHOW LOTS TO SEE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GREAT SHOW AS USUAL,NO COMPLAININ HERE,EVEN THOU A LITTLE HOT,THE RASPDOS COOLED THE SPOT :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Temptation O*C_@Aug 18 2008, 03:36 PM~11375197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW THAT CAR :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 18 2008, 03:45 PM~11375290
> *GREAT SHOW AS USUAL,NO COMPLAININ HERE,EVEN THOU A LITTLE HOT,THE RASPDOS COOLED THE SPOT :thumbsup:
> *


X2 EVEN WITH ALL THE CARS TEMPTATION N NEW CLASS HAD TO JUDGE THEY GOT IT ALL DONE ON TIME EVEN GAVE OUT CASH MONEY TO BEST OF SHOW WINNER FROM SOUTHERN ROYALTY .


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHICH WAS THAT ONE?EITHER THE BLAZER OR THE HUMMER?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 18 2008, 05:39 PM~11375743
> *WHICH WAS THAT ONE?EITHER THE BLAZER OR THE HUMMER?
> *


Blazer


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PONLE BIGMIKE,THEY LOOK TIGHT uffin:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11369596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

THANKS B-MIKE FOR DA PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Aug 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11376963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    got some more coming up


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Aug 18 2008, 03:11 PM~11374429
> *MAN O MAN !!!!  WHAT A SHOW THANKS TOO EVERYBODY THAT SHOWED UP 2 COMPETE IN DA HOP . A FEW LIL ERRORS BUT B SIDES THAT GOOD HOP   NEXT SHOW WE'LL LAY OUT THE RULES OF THE HOP  HYDROS AND AIR !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its on your flyer
and all over layitlow 
stuck dq.

every top dog knows it !!!

opinion please from other shops
big john, spike, jonny, tod, darel, kool-aid,black magic,


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Temptation O*C_@Aug 18 2008, 05:29 PM~11375134
> *wheres my trunk molding  :biggrin: haha
> *


 :twak:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 18 2008, 04:32 PM~11375154
> *I THOUGHT BLUE DEMON TRUCK WON THE AIR BAG ?OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS N SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL THREW A GREAT SHOW HOP CONTEST FULL CAR SHOW LOTS TO SEE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


well i took 300 home


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 18 2008, 07:36 PM~11376963
> *PONLE BIGMIKE,THEY LOOK TIGHT uffin:
> *


 big props to Big Mike on the bomb pics like always!! :worship: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:13 PM~11378087
> *its on your flyer
> and all over layitlow
> stuck dq.
> ...


STOP UR FUCKEN CRYING UR SHIT DONT RUN DONT GO DOWN FROM THE BACK , UR TANKS WERE ALL LOOSE . UR LUCKY I DIDNT BEAT UR FUCKEN ASS SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11374476
> *U SAID YOUR SELF AIR BAGS HAVE NO RULES
> ISN'T NOT GETING STUCK A RULE
> SO STOP CRYING
> ...


daddy can i borrow your car!!!!!please please!!!
whatever what the malibu do i know i hit higher than the malibu
and by alot of inches

bumper again and again!!!!

when it was time to nose them up baby phat came out on top of everybody!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

OH YEAH 1MORE THING FOR U CALLING YOURSELF A KING U DO COMPLAIN ALOT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11378158
> *STOP UR FUCKEN CRYING UR SHIT DONT RUN DONT GO DOWN FROM THE BACK , UR TANKS WERE ALL LOOSE . UR LUCKY I DIDNT BEAT UR FUCKEN ASS SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY
> *



HATER!!!!


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 09:22 PM~11378215
> *OH YEAH 1MORE THING FOR U CALLING YOURSELF A KING U DO COMPLAIN ALOT  :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


STUCK DISCUALIFIED ...

YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:23 PM~11378218
> *HATER!!!!
> *


NOT HAT 'N JUSS SAYIN DA TRUTH . 1 THING U GOT 2 LEARN 2 WRONGS DONT MAKE IT RITE , BUT IT DOES MAKE IT EVEN ..... SO IF UR INDA WRONG DONT CRY ABOUT THE OTHER MAN


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:25 PM~11378243
> *STUCK DISCUALIFIED ...
> 
> YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER
> *


IT WASNT ON THE FLYER


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> OH YEAH 1MORE THING FOR U CALLING YOURSELF A KING U DO COMPLAIN ALOT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/qu
> 
> correction QUEEN is his new title


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> > OH YEAH 1MORE THING FOR U CALLING YOURSELF A KING U DO COMPLAIN ALOT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/qu
> >
> > correction QUEEN is his new title
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Aug 18 2008, 08:19 PM~11378156
> *big props to Big Mike on the bomb pics like always!!  :worship:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

peter what U dont know is that chonchis didnt know the no stuck rule 

we didnt know he was going to get stuck, at the other shows he didnt get stuck
and chonchis dont read lay it low

and if you want to go by rules both of would be disqulified 

he beat you in inches,you beat him by not getting stuck


so stop complayning


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:39 PM~11378431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG MIKE CATCH'S EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 08:42 PM~11378490
> *BIG MIKE CATCH'S EVERYTHING :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:44 PM~11378524
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF BROWN PRIDE C C


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

he didnt catch the truck parts falling, fucken mess


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 10:46 PM~11378554
> *he didnt catch the truck parts falling, fucken mess
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 09:37 PM~11378418
> *peter what U dont know is that chonchis didnt know the no stuck rule
> 
> we didnt know he was going to get stuck, at the other shows he didnt get stuck
> ...



1 HE DOES 

2 OK I UNDERSTAND THAT HE GOT ME IN INCHES AND I GOT HIM NOT GETTING STUCK

3.WHY DID HE TAKE BOTH PLAQUES IF I ALSO BEAT HIM IN STREET AIRBAGS
I SURE DIDN'T GET NO PLAQUE 


I SHOULD OF HAD GOTTEN AT LEAST ONE IF NOT BOTH BUT HE TOOK BOTH


MAKES NO SENSE!!!!

THANKS FOR THE INVITE 
ALREADY READY FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 08:46 PM~11378554
> *he didnt catch the truck parts falling, fucken mess
> *


its in the video


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 09:47 PM~11378564
> *:roflmao:
> *


do U think we can sell all the shit that fell of the car
bumper,starter,lights nuts,ect....


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 08:45 PM~11378542
> *DO U HAVE ANY PICS OF BROWN PRIDE C C
> *


i should have some, but i dont know...where were they at?


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> > OH YEAH 1MORE THING FOR U CALLING YOURSELF A KING U DO COMPLAIN ALOT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/qu
> >
> > correction QUEEN is his new title
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11378582
> *1 HE DOES
> 
> 2 OK I UNDERSTAND THAT HE GOT ME IN INCHES AND I GOT HIM NOT GETTING STUCK
> ...


if you want a plaque thats no problem i didnt think you cared about a fucken plaque


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:50 PM~11378622
> *i should have some, but i dont know...where were they at?
> *


NEXT US AND SANTANA


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11378524
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT!!!!

I DON'T SEE THE BABYPHAT HITTING BACK BUMPER ON THE RULER!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11378158
> *STOP UR FUCKEN CRYING UR SHIT DONT RUN DONT GO DOWN FROM THE BACK , UR TANKS WERE ALL LOOSE . UR LUCKY I DIDNT BEAT UR FUCKEN ASS SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11378700
> *YEAH RIGHT!!!!
> 
> I DON'T SEE THE BABYPHAT HITTING BACK BUMPER ON THE RULER!!!
> *


SO R U SAYING U DIDNT HIT THE BUMPER :0 :twak:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11378685
> *NEXT US AND SANTANA
> *


oh thats right with monte :thumbsup: yea i'll put them up in a min


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:22 PM~11378203
> *daddy can i borrow your car!!!!!please please!!!
> whatever what the malibu do i know i hit higher than the malibu
> and by alot of inches
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 09:52 PM~11378650
> *if you want a plaque thats no problem i didnt think you cared about a fucken plaque
> *


WELL I DIN'T BUT 

I SEE PEOPLE TALKING SHIT ON MY SPACE WITH A PLAQUE YOU GAVE OUT
I KNOW I ALSO WON SO I NEED ONE TO BE ABLE TO TALK SHIT BACK!!!!

BY THE WAY I DO THIS FOR FUN!!!

REGAL TOOK IT 2 SO WE DESERVE A PLAQUE 2


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11378756
> *oh thats right with monte :thumbsup: yea i'll put them up in a min
> *


YEAH AND THE 2 63'S ACROSS FROM IT


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11378766
> *WELL I DIN'T BUT
> 
> I SEE PEOPLE TALKING SHIT ON MY SPACE WITH A PLAQUE YOU GAVE OUT
> ...


OK HE ASK IF HIS DAD COULD GET 1 FOR HIS TRUCK , I DIDNT THINK IT WOULD B A PROB . STR AIR THE REGAL FROM CALI DRIFTERS WON


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 09:59 PM~11378755
> *SO R U SAYING U DIDNT HIT THE BUMPER  :0  :twak:
> *


NO WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY IS THAT I DID AND ALOT OF TIMES BUT IN YOUR VIDEO AND PICTURES I DON'T SEE NONE OF THAT!!!!


ANOTHER HATER PROBABLY SINCE I HAD SERVED HIM LIKE TWO WEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11378762
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THANKS AGAIN G FOR COMING OUT , A TRUE RIDER . CAME OVA HOPP COLLECTED $ 300.00 AND WENT BACK 2 L A N CLOWNED SUM MO :biggrin:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 10:02 PM~11378808
> *OK HE ASK IF HIS DAD COULD GET 1 FOR HIS TRUCK , I DIDNT THINK IT WOULD B A PROB . STR AIR THE REGAL FROM CALI DRIFTERS WON
> *


THANK YOU IM COOL WITH THAT!!!
MAD HOPPER MADE IN ONE DAY


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: Good Show My Loc's :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:59 PM~11378766
> *WELL I DIN'T BUT
> 
> I SEE PEOPLE TALKING SHIT ON MY SPACE WITH A PLAQUE YOU GAVE OUT
> ...


I got about 10 plaques here in the way you want 1or 2 come get em, ill give U 1 for queen of the streets too( other words for queen of the street is A HORE) so come get em so U can feel good about yourself :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:03 PM~11378812
> *NO WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY IS THAT I DID AND ALOT OF TIMES BUT IN YOUR VIDEO AND PICTURES  I DON'T SEE NONE OF THAT!!!!
> ANOTHER HATER PROBABLY SINCE I HAD SERVED HIM LIKE TWO WEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW!!!
> *


was that ur shit? the blazer with pink? cuz yea i just noticed i didnt put the clip the second time you pulled up :uh: :uh:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 08:22 PM~11378203
> *daddy can i borrow your car!!!!!please please!!!
> whatever what the malibu do i know i hit higher than the malibu
> and by alot of inches
> ...


you haven't nosed up to the malibu babe fat come on you little ***
Your cars a bitch like you you'll never have what I got I have to save you from your family I should have your cuz beat your ass has a favor 4 me my 68 has more chrome then you'll ever have you aren't shit to me but a little wet back so now you have balls you didn't have them when mike punked your ass for all you got and ran you to LA


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11378850
> *I got about 10 plaques here in the way you want 1or 2 come get em, ill give U 1 for queen of the streets too( other words for queen of the street is A HORE) so come get em so U can feel good about yourself :biggrin:
> *


SURE DON'T FORGET I MADE YOU FEEL GOOD ABOUT YOUR SELF ALL THAT TIME YOU SAID MY CAR WAS YOURS AND YOU DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING ALL YOU WERE WAS JUST A CHEERLEADER OOPS YOU STILL ARE!!!

BUILD SOMETHING SO I CAN COME SERVE YOU 2


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11378911
> *SURE DON'T FORGET I MADE YOU FEEL GOOD ABOUT YOUR SELF ALL THAT TIME YOU SAID MY CAR WAS YOURS AND YOU DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING ALL YOU WERE WAS JUST A CHEERLEADER OOPS YOU STILL ARE!!!
> 
> BUILD SOMETHING SO I CAN COME SERVE YOU 2
> *


WHO R U TALKING ABOUT


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Aug 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11378887
> *you haven't nosed up to the malibu babe fat come on you little ***
> Your cars a bitch like you you'll never have what I got I have to save you from your family I should have your cuz beat your ass has a favor 4 me my 68 has more chrome then you'll ever have you aren't shit to me but a little wet back so now you have balls you didn't have them when mike punked  your ass for all you got and ran to LA
> *


I DO APRECIATE ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR ME, AND I DON'T DIS YOU
LETS HOP AT THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 10:13 PM~11378942
> *WHO R U TALKING ABOUT
> *


WHAT EVER,
WHEN IS YOUR NEXT SHOW IM GONG TO BE READY!!!!
FOR EVERYBODY


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 10:11 PM~11378911
> *SURE DON'T FORGET I MADE YOU FEEL GOOD ABOUT YOUR SELF ALL THAT TIME YOU SAID MY CAR WAS YOURS AND YOU DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING ALL YOU WERE WAS JUST A CHEERLEADER OOPS YOU STILL ARE!!!
> 
> BUILD SOMETHING SO I CAN COME SERVE YOU 2
> *


when did we say your car was mine? and to who dont comfuse me this is snoop
and if you wanna talk about feeling good Idid you the favor by telling U to take your pregnant haina out of the pit she could have been in the hosp. or dead
get your shit strait


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11378976
> *WHAT EVER,
> WHEN IS YOUR NEXT SHOW IM GONG TO BE READY!!!!
> FOR EVERYBODY
> *


DONT KNO BUT WE DONT HAVE 2 WAIT FOR THE SHOW , HANDLE IT ON THE STREET S JUSS HOPP N NO BULLSHIT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Big Mike u got a pic of that clean gold tre park by the hop entrance?


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11378978
> *when did we say your car was mine? and to who dont comfuse me this is snoop
> and if you wanna talk about feeling good Idid you the favor by telling U to take your pregnant haina out of the pit she could have been in the hosp. or dead
> get your shit strait
> *


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:15 PM~11378957
> *I DO APRECIATE ALL THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR ME, AND I DON'T DIS YOU
> LETS HOP AT THE NEXT SHOW
> *


fuck it see you then


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11378978
> *when did we say your car was mine? and to who dont comfuse me this is snoop
> and if you wanna talk about feeling good Idid you the favor by telling U to take your pregnant haina out of the pit she could have been in the hosp. or dead
> get your shit strait
> *


HE'S PROB TALKING ABOUT WHEN WE HOP AGAINST SPIKE AT MEMORIAL LIKE 3 / 4 YRS AGO . BUT ITS OK LIKE ALL BITCH'S SAY I DONT HAVE ANYTHING :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
SUNDAY SEPT. 7TH
WIENERSCHNITZELS
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CA. 90713
ROLL IN 7AM
SHOW 10-4PM
TROPHIES, RAFFLES, MUSIC, FUN 50/50
MORE INFO CALL RUBEN FROM SOLITOS CC
(562)964-5727
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11379009
> *Big Mike u got a pic of that clean gold tre park by the hop entrance?
> *


yea


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:26 PM~11379070
> *yea
> 
> 
> ...



Good Look'n, Mutha Fuca Was Clean


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2008, 11:27 PM~11379084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS THE HOMIES PLAYBOY FROM BROWN PRIDE C C :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

trying to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 11:31 PM~11379113
> *DATS THE HOMIES PLAYBOY FROM BROWN PRIDE C C :thumbsup:
> *



What up Jim :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Aug 18 2008, 09:33 PM~11379127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 18 2008, 11:35 PM~11379148
> *What up Jim  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP LOC !!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

TWELVE USER N 1 QUEEN :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: deesta, 1961rag, Donny Biggs, lowrr, BIGMIKE, Tha_1_n_1901, mister x, O*C 68, peterjm97, HIGHENDHYDRAULICS, FreddyBoy78


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

fuckn jimmy U made her leave


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 11:44 PM~11379254
> *fuckn jimmy U made her leave
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

show and hopp was cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
seems like the only problem here are the bag **** :thumbsdown:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sick flicks as usual Big Mike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

any coments from the people that went to the century show


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 18 2008, 11:48 PM~11379297
> *show and hopp was cool  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> seems like the only problem here are the bag ****  :thumbsdown:
> *


X100000000000000000000000000 X10000000000000000000


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 11:50 PM~11379312
> *any coments from the people that went to the century show
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Aug 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11379298
> *Sick flicks as usual Big Mike!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11379254
> *fuckn jimmy U made her leave
> *


 :0 I think I made her cry :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Dam didnt even see the homie mike duece there, aint seen it in a while still clean as fuc!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 18 2008, 11:54 PM~11379342
> *Dam didnt even see the homie mike duece there, aint seen it in a while still clean as fuc!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WIT DA BRAINS BOWN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 10:05 PM~11378835
> *THANKS AGAIN G FOR COMING OUT , A TRUE RIDER . CAME OVA HOPP COLLECTED $ 300.00 AND WENT BACK 2 L A N CLOWNED SUM MO  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE........DONT TRIP!, IT WAS WORTH THE DRIVE..........


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

LOWRR UR FALLIN BEHIND WIT DA PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

i'll put some more tomorrow


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2008, 12:11 AM~11379437
> *i'll put some more tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DAMMMMNNNNNNN.......NOT ONE PIC OF MY BUCKET??? :angry: 

U GUYS AINT RIGHT.................


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIRX3UuBL_c

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Aug 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11379523
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pics Big Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr+Aug 18 2008, 10:33 PM~11379553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Aug 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11378158
> *STOP UR FUCKEN CRYING UR SHIT DONT RUN DONT GO DOWN FROM THE BACK , UR TANKS WERE ALL LOOSE . UR LUCKY I DIDNT BEAT UR FUCKEN ASS SO SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Aug 18 2008, 09:48 PM~11378582
> *1 HE DOES
> 
> 2 OK I UNDERSTAND THAT HE GOT ME IN INCHES AND I GOT HIM NOT GETTING STUCK
> ...


stop fuckin crying already if u do for the plaque or trophy maybe u should go back 2 school where they give awards at an assembly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: this the homie....MUFASA :biggrin:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 12:35 AM~11379565
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Straight put n wrk !!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Aug 19 2008, 08:53 AM~11380947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TRY HOMIE........................I TRY.............


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2008, 12:57 PM~11383243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THATS BAD ASS HOMIE............THANKS!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 12:02 PM~11383302
> *:0  :0  :0 THATS BAD ASS HOMIE............THANKS!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NICE SHOTS BIGMIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 19 2008, 03:22 PM~11385300
> *NICE SHOTS BIGMIKE! :thumbsup:
> *


  

damn i gotta do some work real quik but i'll post the last ones from the show n the ones from El Salvador Park when i get back :yes:


----------



## 88classic (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Aug 18 2008, 11:33 PM~11379127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
chonchis got stuck!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88classic_@Aug 19 2008, 05:37 PM~11386187
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> chonchis got stuck!!!
> *


but he was still higher than lil peter tha queen of oc


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Aug 19 2008, 05:41 PM~11386225
> *but he was still higher than lil peter tha queen of oc
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

ya kill this hopping dispute url=http://www.loostime.com/]


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: HERE SUM RYDES.........BEST OF SHOW........

















































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..
















THE ONLY "BIG WHEEL RYDE"(TRUCK) I TOOK PICS OF,SPEEDY'S BLAZER...
























........FOR SURE NOT YOUR MOMS DAILY..........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP DEESTA :wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11387494
> *WHAT UP DEESTA :wave:
> *




What up Vic gotta give u prop's 4 put'n that clean ass rida in the hop pit......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THOSE ARE SUM OF THE RYDES THIER,OTHER THAN THE DONK'S,HERES SUM OF THE BIKES THAT I TOOK....
































































































:twak: PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST WANTED THE PROGRAM TO ROLL ON,HOMIE NEEDED A SINGLE TO MAKE 3 TO A CATAGORY,JUST AS I GOT IN THE OTHER CUTLASS ROLLED IN,NO BACKIN OUT(REALLY DIDN'T KNOW HOW MUCH CHARGE MY BATTS WERE AT)BUT FUCK IT,MISTER X AND MARAVILLA CAN VOUCH THAT IT CAN BOUNCE FULLY CHARGED :yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..
























ALL IN ALL HAD A GREAT TIME,LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks to BigMike & Victor for all the great pics & video


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

did anybodydrove by century


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Aug 19 2008, 08:10 PM~11388847
> *did anybodydrove by century
> 
> *


yea...but there was nothing there...didnt see any rides around there


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 19 2008, 07:44 PM~11388408
> *thanks to BigMike & Victor for all the great pics & video
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

PROBLY CAUSE THEY WERE PARKED ON TOP OF THE PARKING STRUCTURE,DAMMM,IT MUST'VE BEEN HOT UP THIER :burn: :yessad:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:15 PM~11388936
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

BRISTOL AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Supreme _77 (Aug 20, 2008)

Had a good time at the show! Gracias Vic 4 for the spot with SANTANA C.C!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 19 2008, 07:10 PM~11387862
> *JUST WANTED THE PROGRAM TO ROLL ON,HOMIE NEEDED A SINGLE TO MAKE 3 TO A CATAGORY,JUST AS I GOT IN THE OTHER CUTLASS ROLLED IN,NO BACKIN OUT(REALLY DIDN'T KNOW HOW MUCH CHARGE MY BATTS WERE AT)BUT FUCK IT,MISTER X AND MARAVILLA CAN VOUCH THAT IT CAN BOUNCE FULLY CHARGED :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Supreme _77 (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supreme _77_@Aug 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11389763
> *Had a good time at the show! Gracias Vic 4 for the spot with SANTANA C.C!
> *


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX TO THE TEMPTATION C.C FOR HOSTIN A BADASS CARSHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 20 2008, 02:39 PM~11395599
> *THANX TO THE TEMPTATION C.C FOR HOSTIN A BADASS CARSHOW!! :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 20 2008, 02:39 PM~11395599
> *THANX TO THE TEMPTATION C.C FOR HOSTIN A BADASS CARSHOW!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ANYTIME,JUST LET US KNOW WHEN AND WHERE(LIKE ANGEL STADIUM AGAIN?) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WORM 714 (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 20 2008, 03:38 PM~11396027
> *ANYTIME,JUST LET US KNOW WHEN AND WHERE(LIKE ANGEL STADIUM AGAIN?) :biggrin:
> *


 ANGEL STADIUM AGAIN FOR SURE uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, LATIN LUXURY, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, NEW MOVEMENT, LO LOWS, NEU EXPOSURE, WESTBOUND, WESTSIDE, ELEGENTS, SUENOS, SICK SIDE, SEA SIDE, JUST US, HERENCIA, SOUTH SIDE, OUR STYLE, LOS ANGELES, LATIN LUXURY, DISTINGUISHED, DEVOTION, LEGENDS, UNIQUES, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 20 2008, 03:39 PM~11395599
> *THANX TO THE TEMPTATION C.C FOR HOSTIN A BADASS CARSHOW!! :thumbsup:
> *


x100


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IS THE BLACK CADDYY FROM UNIQUES THE SAME THAT USE TO BE LIGHT GREEN? :uh:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

NO !belongs to a new member


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY BAD,THOUGHT THAT THE LITE GREEN WASN'T THIER,IT PROBLY GOTTEN PAINTED BLACK....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES SUM GOOD VIDEO :thumbsup: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wFLeq2gxVzU&color1=6100761&color2=13447451&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wFLeq2gxVzU&color1=6100761&color2=13447451&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY BAD,TRY AGAIN....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFLeq2gxVzU


----------

